# Post exercise spikes



## SB2015 (Feb 13, 2017)

It does not seem to matter whether it is an hours of Pilates or a full day walk.  As soon as I have finished the exercise I spike.  I use a TBR (Northerner - should this be in pumping?) during the exercise and cancel it about half an hour before the end.

I would expect the muscles to be topping up after the exercise.  Any ideas?


----------



## grovesy (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't know where I read it but I read sometime ago that exercise can sometimes pushing the blood sugar up.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi

What sort of levels are you getting during the exercise?  In terms of the spikes how high are they?


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 13, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Hi
> 
> What sort of levels are you getting during the exercise?  In terms of the spikes how high are they?



For Pilates I will often start at about 8, following breakfast.  After half an hour I turn off my TBR and use diluted juice to top up during the hour if I star to go below 5.  I usually finish at about 6 and then...  walk to have coffee and get there to find that I am now 14!!

For the walk today I started at 8, treated myself to some chocolate (slow(er) release) and reduced the insulin 50% as I did for lunch later on.  I finished the walk (about four hours in total) at 6.5, turned off TBR and came home.  Stopped on route and I was 11.6


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 13, 2017)

Although your levels are great during the exercise I'd say it's timing issues.  From what I know about Pilates (not a lot but I've just had a Google ) it's not too strenuous?  I haven't got the benefit of a pump (yet!) so this is a bit of guesswork but for an hour activity of that type of exercise I'd be surprised if my bg fell by much and probably wouldn't use a TBR.  Do you often have to use the juice i.e. drop below 5?  Have you ever tried it without a TBR?

On the walk after your lunch how much more walking did you do?  50% is a fair old reduction and with the TBR as well.  Again walking whilst excellent exercise is relatively gentle.  Is it possible your lunch was peaking after you finished? 

Apologies if it sounds like I'm talking rubbish I can only really relate it to when I'm out on the bike (3-5 hours of 'determined' riding).  In my case I will reduce my basal before I start (a once a day basal is a bit of a blunt instrument though ) take no bolus when out despite sometimes having over 100g of fast acting carbs and generally, but not always, find my bg's dropping when I get back, through the night and the next day presumably as my muscles (such as they are ) are restocking with glycogen.


----------



## Radders (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't use TBRs for exercise unless it's more than an hour. Presumably though you have found you go low if you don't? Maybe stop the TBR sooner? 

I did read of an experiment in which people found that sprinting at the end of a run prevented later hypos, I think it's because high intensity exercise releases adrenaline. Perhaps your exercise is doing the same. 

Alternatively maybe your body is getting used to the exercise: when I first started cycling I had to drastically reduce the bolus beforehand to avoid hypos but now there's hardly any reduction needed. That might also indicate that the TBR is too much perhaps?


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 14, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Although your levels are great during the exercise I'd say it's timing issues.  From what I know about Pilates (not a lot but I've just had a Google ) it's not too strenuous?  I haven't got the benefit of a pump (yet!) so this is a bit of guesswork but for an hour activity of that type of exercise I'd be surprised if my bg fell by much and probably wouldn't use a TBR.  Do you often have to use the juice i.e. drop below 5?  Have you ever tried it without a TBR?
> On the walk after your lunch how much more walking did you do?  50% is a fair old reduction and with the TBR as well.  Again walking whilst excellent exercise is relatively gentle.  Is it possible your lunch was peaking after you finished?
> Apologies if it sounds like I'm talking rubbish I can only really relate it to when I'm out on the bike (3-5 hours of 'determined' riding).  In my case I will reduce my basal before I start (a once a day basal is a bit of a blunt instrument though ) take no bolus when out despite sometimes having over 100g of fast acting carbs and generally, but not always, find my bg's dropping when I get back, through the night and the next day presumably as my muscles (such as they are ) are restocking with glycogen.



Thanks for your detailed response with the ideas Matt and no rubbish in there at all.  That is the benefit of the forum.  Another view on things.

I have tried no TBR and I was giong hypo within half an hour of Pilates (I go to a studio and work on machines with resistance.  I was surprised at first that it had any impact on BG at first).  I walk briskly for 20 min to Pilates as my warm up.  I think that I should try cancelling the TBR when I get there.  I am quite sensitive to insulin and worked my way down to 50% TBR but I may need to adjust that.  Back to Test > Adjust> Review.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 14, 2017)

Radders said:


> I don't use TBRs for exercise unless it's more than an hour. Presumably though you have found you go low if you don't? Maybe stop the TBR sooner?
> I did read of an experiment in which people found that sprinting at the end of a run prevented later hypos, I think it's because high intensity exercise releases adrenaline. Perhaps your exercise is doing the same.
> Alternatively maybe your body is getting used to the exercise: when I first started cycling I had to drastically reduce the bolus beforehand to avoid hypos but now there's hardly any reduction needed. That might also indicate that the TBR is too much perhaps?



Thanks Radders.  I have had to change basal rates recently , so I think that your idea is good, and I have definitely got fitter, so may just need to review things again.  I was just not sure what to change.

D certainly keeps us on our toes!!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 14, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Although your levels are great during the exercise I'd say it's timing issues.  From what I know about Pilates (not a lot but I've just had a Google ) it's not too strenuous?  I haven't got the benefit of a pump (yet!) so this is a bit of guesswork but for an hour activity of that type of exercise I'd be surprised if my bg fell by much and probably wouldn't use a TBR.  Do you often have to use the juice i.e. drop below 5?  Have you ever tried it without a TBR?
> 
> On the walk after your lunch how much more walking did you do?  50% is a fair old reduction and with the TBR as well.  Again walking whilst excellent exercise is relatively gentle.  Is it possible your lunch was peaking after you finished?
> 
> Apologies if it sounds like I'm talking rubbish I can only really relate it to when I'm out on the bike (3-5 hours of 'determined' riding).  In my case I will reduce my basal before I start (a once a day basal is a bit of a blunt instrument though ) take no bolus when out despite sometimes having over 100g of fast





SB2015 said:


> Thanks for your detailed response with the ideas Matt and no rubbish in there at all.  That is the benefit of the forum.  Another view on things.
> 
> I have tried no TBR and I was giong hypo within half an hour of Pilates (I go to a studio and work on machines with resistance.  I was surprised at first that it had any impact on BG at first).  I walk briskly for 20 min to Pilates as my warm up.  I think that I should try cancelling the TBR when I get there.  I am quite sensitive to insulin and worked my way down to 50% TBR but I may need to adjust that.  Back to Test > Adjust> Review.


It is a misconception that Pilates is not strenous.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 14, 2017)

grovesy said:


> It is a misconception that Pilates is not strenous.


Here here.
It does not look as if it is hard work but my BGs tell it all.


----------

